# Withings Activité



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

The new Withings Activité looks like the first fitness tracker which will work for people who don't want to be seen to be wearing one...















The Withings Activité hides a fitness tracker inside a gorgeous watch | The Verge


----------



## rrussotwo (Feb 9, 2014)

I like it, but prefer my activity tracker to NOT be a watch.

I already have lots of watches and like to rotate between them daily.

My activity tracker needs to be on at all times to be useful.

This also would look very weird at the gym or wearing while swimming/playing football/racquetball/basketball/etcetera.


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Withings Activité, great looking smartwatch!*

What do you think?

Horología Prima: Withings Activité : Un smart watch con un nuevo acercamiento


----------



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

*Smartwatch with a smart look: Withings Activité*









Further to Anaplian's recent post on the Withings Activité, if you like the idea of a Smartwatch but not the distinctly digital look of one, The Activité from French company Withings may be what you are looking for. Its dials are analogue, not digital, and it was even made in Switzerland.

However, tap the watch face and it instantly transforms into a highly accurate and sophisticated accelerometer/pedometer, capable of measuring a range of activities from the wearer's steps or swimming strokes (the watch is waterproof), to calculating calories burned or even the number of hours spent sleeping.

All of this data is then streamed back to the Withings Health Mate app. On its analogue face The Activité features a secondary dial, the hand of which ticks from 0 to 100, showing your progress at whatever your activity may be, and vibrates when you have reached your fitness goal.

Withings specialises in lifestyle friendly apps and devices aimed at the rapidly expanding health and wellness sector. Accordingly, Withings Activité is designed to have an impact on health and health consciousness, and yet at the same time, on the surface at least, it look very much like an elegant analogue timepiece.

With a sapphire glass and the look and feel of a smart dress watch, the Activité remains charged for up to a year powered by standard, long-lasting watch batteries. The watch is also expected to work with Android apps, and keyboard app developer Minuum has stated it is developing a keyboard-specific app for it.

The Withings Activité will come in black or silver and is scheduled for release in the fall, and is expected to retail for *$390.00*

*Watch the video 
*





Visit the Withings website


----------



## DecaturStaley (Jul 26, 2013)

rrussotwo said:


> I like it, but prefer my activity tracker to NOT be a watch.
> 
> I already have lots of watches and like to rotate between them daily.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Its obviously a very attractive looking watch and that might make it seem really out of place in a gym environment. I know I would feel kinda goofy wearing it while working out.

But it would be perfect in my office environment. Taking 30-45min to go for a walk on our scenic campus is very popular and usually people are just wearing their normal business dress cloths so this would be a great fit for something like that.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------

